# "Start the Carouselâ€



## pete00 (Nov 21, 2006)

Start the Carouselâ€

I was looking in here a few days ago , and said maybe some day ill be able to post something neat in here.

Then it dawned on me today i can, this was made this last month as a birthday present to my wife.

It's framed 8x10 picture of a carousel, with a blue cardboard background

Cut with scroll saw from 1/4 " birch plywood, painted with an off white, The black accent lines were cut with a dremel then painted black.

All the holes were cut out with the scroll saw, before i got this brilliant idea to fill them in with jewels.

Seeing how I didnâ€™t have any I used glitter glue, yup thatâ€™s right.

The next ones I do will have the powered inlay material, now that I know how neat it looks.

Way back in my mind I have this idea to do this out of ivory and use it as an inlay on a pen, you never know it might happen.

Any way thanks for lookingâ€¦â€¦â€¦.pete

OOPS!...lets try that again


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 21, 2006)

picture????


----------



## pete00 (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />picture????



what are ya talking bout...its there...[][][]  now


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice work.  Excellent detail.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 21, 2006)

Nicely done.  My wife loves carousels.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice work, glad that we can now see it[]

-Peter-


----------



## TBone (Nov 21, 2006)

nice detail work, I like it


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------

